# Are avatars disabled?



## Digital Black (May 31, 2004)

I am unable to add a avatar. When I go to edit avatar, only one option presents itself "do not use avatar"-which is selected. I am unable to dis-select it.

???


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2004)

They're turned off at the moment, let me make sure Chris didn't do that for a reason, and then I'll turn 'em on.


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok they're on now.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2004)

whoops. 

Thanks josh.


----------



## Digital Black (Jun 1, 2004)

Awesome thanks...


----------

